# The Haunting In Connecticut



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We talked about this one on Hauntcast - so, if anyone is interested, here's the official site.

The flick opens on 3/27.

http://www.hauntinginconnecticut.com/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not expecting anything good at all but I might just see it for fun.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

You never know what kind of ideas you can get - even if it turns out to be bad.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Discovery Channel did a special on this a couple of years ago with the exact same name, which I'm sure is how the movie was conceived.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

This movie looks so bad... CGI is honestly, years from now, going to be laughed at way more when kids from 2020 and so on, look back in horror, than anything from the 1970's and 80's!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

The Special that the Discovery Channel aired with the same name looks almost exactly like the movie that is coming out. I thought the Discovery special was really scary a few parts actually gave me the creeps. So I hope they don't ruin it, but before you see the new movie watch the Discovery Channels version. Just knowing that most of it is supposed to be real will freak you out...Later :jol:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow... no. C'mon! Every single horror movie these days says it's a true story. Who cares?? Sorry, BobC, but really- who cares? If you honestly think something is scary just because the people say it's true, you iz gullible!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually, a chunk of it is true. Somebody I know was invited to the exorcism when it happened.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, okay, this is still supposed to be a horror film. What about it being a true story could possibly make it any scarier?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

This is one of those true story's that is actually proven to be mostly true. I can say that for the Discovery Channels movie. I am sure the movie coming into theaters will stretch the truth a lot. I am not sure if you have seen the Discovery movie or not but I don't know how something scary and true cant be scary you tell me????? I did the research behind the movie after watching it and it all seems very true so gullible?? I don't think so.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This isn't my cup of tea but really - let's be respectful of everyone's opinions, eh??


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I feel things that are true or based on fact are a lot scarier than any fiction. To know something really messed up could actually happen is a mind scramble. Leatherface is fiction, but the fact that he was based on Ed Gein makes me realize that there really are crazy people in this world. And that truly is the most frightening aspect to me.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

BobC said:


> This is one of those true story's that is actually proven to be mostly true. I can say that for the Discovery Channels movie. I am sure the movie coming into theaters will stretch the truth a lot. I am not sure if you have seen the Discovery movie or not but I don't know how something scary and true cant be scary you tell me????? I did the research behind the movie after watching it and it all seems very true so gullible?? I don't think so.


I've seen tv investigative reporting type stuff before. And it can, with its' wealth of details and narrative information, creep a viewer out. Especially, for example, I saw something on A&E about the hook-handed stalker urban legend. That was kind of creepy. They presented it in an imaginative and interesting way.

But when it comes to movies, ghost horror movies don't know how to make a situation feel real. And look at this movie's trailer and tv spots. They're taking you right out of the moment by putting in awful computerized special effects that look like water and bad music effects.

You have to know that when it comes time to see the movie, whatever spooked you about the happenings will be rendered ineffective (the advertisements prove that), and all you have left is the story and acting. And with Virgina Madsen- just see Candyman. She seems to be the only real selling point for this movie as a piece of drama. And there's no way this movie will be better than Candyman.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the trailer with the "special" effects (I use that term loosely here). Just from the trailer, the f/x look bad.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

From seeing the trailer, I don't know what about the movie could be _good_.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I think it looks worth a watch. Maybe not in the theatre....
But then I say that about most movies. I'll watch anything.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not surprisingly, curiosity has gotten the better of many people who are now seeking out the house featured in the film. Also not surprisingly, the current homeowners are not happy about it...

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...lm-Draws-Unwanted-Visitors-to-Conn-House.html

Maybe somebody should swing by the house and haunt it up right with some cool prop action and scare the pants off the visitors


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I think it looks worth a watch. Maybe not in the theatre....
> But then I say that about most movies. I'll watch anything.


I used to watch any horror movie ever made. Back when they were fun. Movies from the 80's and 90's. And now I'll watch any movie made before this decade. But horror from this decade is so boring, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you tried anything from the 20s through the 70s? Believe it or not, horror started before the 80s....

Anyways - if anyone checks out this flick be sure to let us know what you think. I may sneak out to see it, but it's not at the top of my priorities right now.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I have plans to see it on Wednesday with 2 friends. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Have you tried anything from the 20s through the 70s? Believe it or not, horror started before the 80s...


If you thought that was clever, you are mistaken.



Johnny Thunder said:


> Anyways - if anyone checks out this flick be sure to let us know what you think. I may sneak out to see it, but it's not at the top of my priorities right now.


I'm not wasting my time with it. My suspicions based on the advertising have been confirmed.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> If you thought that was clever, you are mistaken.
> 
> I'm not wasting my time with it. My suspicions based on the advertising have been confirmed.


please chill a little deaddude...getting a little disrespectful...

I saw it. I thought it was one of the best PG-13 horror movies that I have seen in a while but that is still not saying much. I didn't really get too scared because it was mostly pop outs but the whole flashbacks were interesting and effective. The movie is worth seeing though and kept my interest.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

skeletonowl said:


> please chill a little deaddude...getting a little disrespectful...


I treat others the way I am treated. He insulted me first.

And thanks for your concern.



skeletonowl said:


> I saw it. I thought it was one of the best PG-13 horror movies that I have seen in a while but that is still not saying much. I didn't really get too scared because it was mostly pop outs but the whole flashbacks were interesting and effective. The movie is worth seeing though and kept my interest.


The review I linked to was being *kind* to the film.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - I saw it and loved it. I didn't find it very scary (maybe I have a high tolerance level), but I found the story line to be interesting and different. It was also one of the saddest horror movies I've ever seen. (yes, I cried) I would highly recommend it just as a good movie to see and I look forward to seeing it a 2nd time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> If you thought that was clever, you are mistaken.
> 
> I'm not wasting my time with it. My suspicions based on the advertising have been confirmed.


I am sorry you took that as an insult, but I have read other posts where you mention your entry film into horror was Scream and you bemoan the remakes of 80s films.

And as I've posted in other threads, you should really treat others' opinions with more respect.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...and I have seen that other people enjoyed the film. 

To each their own, I say.


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I treat others the way I am treated. He insulted me first.
> 
> And thanks for your concern.
> 
> The review I linked to was being *kind* to the film.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The film is on track to come in third this weekend, taking in a total of $37,240,000.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just finished watching this after renting it from RedBox. I thought it was considerably enjoyable and somewhat realistic (I say somewhat because of a couple inconsistencies within the story).

It was original to some extent, and utilized pop-up scares well. The story was great. A little over dramatized at time, but enjoyable. The SXF were done well. I have no complaints. The screaches and moans in the dark were excellent. At times I screamed out loud, and I'll admit to laughing at times too.

This movie is great, and I recommend it to anyone looking for something other than the typcial slasher-esque Hollywood movie.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I just watched on pay per veiw 2 nights ago and thought it was great. WAY better than expected. The story line was well thought out, and I thought the special effects were awesome. 
Definatly worth watching in my opinion.


----------

